# New work truck and it's a big one



## 2784 (Sep 24, 2010)

I thought you said it was big?
Just kidding, Nice ride


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

nice truck, dont let the haters get ya down. not everybody needs 4wd.

im glad you recognized it. id put semi tires on that badboy and it would be the last tires you ever bought lol


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Here is a current picture. Added the sides, underbody box and the mudflaps.

It has the low boy semi rim and tires on it. 19.5" rims.

That enclosed trailer wieghs in at 8,000# and you don't even know it's there. I want to haul something thing heavy 15k and above to see how it does. Just haven't had the need yet. I do have a sod job coming up that will be pretty heavy.

Cole


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Got the logo's on the doors today.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> IT's an auto so even the wife can drive it.
> 
> Now I am hijacking this hijack thread. What brake controller are you guys using? I had a cheap one in that last truck and it worked but that is about all I can say about it.
> 
> Cole


Tekonsha Prodigy 

nice hauler.


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Thats lookin' really nice Cole.....


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks suys!

William how is your big rig doing you should post some pics of that monster?
Don't remember where you are from in IA but I will be in DesMoines the rest of the week.

Cole


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

My new truck is workin out great... My combined truck and trailer weight is about 23000K pounds. I havent got it lettered up the way I want it yet, probably wont happen until winter. Im getting about 8 MPG which I was hoping to have been a little better but the way I look at it is this... My old truck got 9 MPG loaded... New one gets 8MPG and has about 100 horse more on tap. Way more fun to drive. 100 HP for 1 MPG? Seems fair to me! Ill try to get a pic on here soon...


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Williams Ex Co said:


> My new truck is workin out great... My combined truck and trailer weight is about 23000K pounds. I havent got it lettered up the way I want it yet, probably wont happen until winter. Im getting about 8 MPG which I was hoping to have been a little better but the way I look at it is this... My old truck got 9 MPG loaded... New one gets 8MPG and has about 100 horse more on tap. Way more fun to drive. 100 HP for 1 MPG? Seems fair to me! Ill try to get a pic on here soon...


Glad you are liking it. 8MPG that's like $0.38 a mile hope you are charging enough for that. I'm getting 16mpg pulling the trailer. I think I am going to change my setup a little so I don't have to bring the trailer every time.

This is what I was thinking. Plus it's made here in IA.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

what does something like that run ya? Good call with dumping the trailer as much as you can...its dead weight if you can get away with out it.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

As that sits it's $12,000 for that bed.
I'm looking for boxes too tbf, trying to decide if I want aluminum or steel. 

I had a cross over weathergaurd box that the snow would blow into it. Didn't leak any water, but snow got under the lid. That underbody box is a delta steel box. Never leaked a drop of water or snow, but the finish only stayed nice for about 2 years before it started to fail. It's new to this truck but is about 5 years old was on my trailer.

Cole


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Prodigy. I wasn't sure how good it was until grandpa pulled out in front me pulling 28,000 lbs (total). 

The other two work truck have Tekonsha Voyagers and they work fine too.

Nice truck!!!


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Don't you love it...people who cut off big rigs and trucks with heavy loads are just asking for it. They are so worried about not getting stuck behind "the slow moving" truck, but they forget they are taking a big chance of getting slammed into by ALOT of force....

If I see a truck coming that is loaded down...even if I am pretty sure I got enough time....I let it pass then pull out. I don't want to be hit and I know its nice to keep on moving when your pulling weight...slammin on the brakes only to have to accelerate again is a PITA.


----------



## unhique (May 10, 2009)

Woah, interesting thread. Right on for me since I'm negotiating that exact same trucks you guys were talking about, '04 power stroke 6.0. Except that I know nothing about engine, nada, zip! 

So the questions are:
- Cole: did you follow any of the advices to do ... anything on the engine for your truck? (those from www.powerstrokehelp.com for example), or those Angus was mentioning?)
- Everyone else: what should I check on these trucks before I finalize the deals & pay $$$ to make sure they're good to go. The fleet manager says he keeps them maintained real well and they've been running good. He has all the records. It's a big & reputable company so I'm pretty sure he's honest with me.
- Let say I buy them, after I get the trucks, should I get one of those "EDAS" kits Bill Hewitt mentions on his website (www.powerstrokehelp.com)?

I can't afford to look for a newer year now since I might be able to get a great deals for these trucks, provided that I can prevent bad "things" from happening to the engines.

Thanks in advance.

Nhi


----------



## Joedog (Feb 15, 2009)

unhique said:


> Woah, interesting thread. Right on for me since I'm negotiating that exact same trucks you guys were talking about, '04 power stroke 6.0. Except that I know nothing about engine, nada, zip!
> 
> So the questions are:
> - Cole: did you follow any of the advices to do ... anything on the engine for your truck? (those from for example), or those Angus was mentioning?)
> ...


 
If your worried about a truck with bad things happening....dont get a 03-04 6litre. You are just asking for trouble. If you must have that truck, then please atleast do an oasis report on it from ford...it tells of everytime it has been in the shop. If it has had work done like headgasket, injectors, or turbo.....run. Usually with these if they are good, they stay good, if bad...then they are a money pit. If you do buy a 6.0...save yourself the trouble and do a coolant filter setup, delete the egr, and headstuds. Research a little on real sites like powerstokenation


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I can not do the mods mentioned (EGR delete, tunner). This truck falls under Federal vehicle inspections. The inspection office warned me about emissions modifications when I setup the first inspection. 

With that said I do know people running the delete and still pass inspection.

The oasis report showed every oil change, and filter was changed at that dealership. It also seams hit or miss with the early 6.0 my aunt had one that blew the HG twice and she babied her truck. Then you have others that beat the daylights out of it and it doesn't break.

I have had a few small issues but everything was very minor. Since buying it we have put 15,000 miles on it.

Cole


----------



## unhique (May 10, 2009)

How you run the oasis report? 

Thanks

Nhi


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

unhique said:


> How you run the oasis report?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nhi



Take the VIN to a Ford dealer. They will do it for you.


----------



## unhique (May 10, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Take the VIN to a Ford dealer. They will do it for you.


Cool, thank you


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

We've had a '99 F550 for several years now. It has the 7.3 L Powerstroke. We have not had any problems with it. It has about 165,000 miles now. It does like the diesel though. Probably gets about 10 mpg.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It needs chrome stacks now.

Oh, also get some chrome naked lady mudflaps too.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Cole82 said:


> Didn't know if I should start a new thread for this question or not so I will see what answers I get here. What is your receiver hitch height? I need to make a hitch for this and wanted to make it "average" height. Did some google but only really found 5th wheel heights not reciever heights. If anybody knows that would be great!.
> 
> Cole


I believe you have a 2 1/2" receiver which limits your options. I really wanted to stay with a 2 1/2" but could not find the proper drop. I had to sleeve down to 2" and had no problems with getting the proper drop.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I have an adjustable Reese.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

angus242 said:


> I believe you have a 2 1/2" receiver which limits your options. I really wanted to stay with a 2 1/2" but could not find the proper drop. I had to sleeve down to 2" and had no problems with getting the proper drop.


I don't know why I didn't think of this but my enclosed trailer is the lowest trailer I pull offten. I will set my B&W hitch to the lowest seting then measure from that.










The other trailer I have is a pintle and that is adjustable by the mounting plate.










Sorry for wasting your guys time :laughing: don't know why I didn't think of that earlier.

Cole


You use a WDH with your camper?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Cole82 said:


> You use a WDH with your camper?


Yep. Filled it's over 10K lbs.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

He hauls all his tile in it.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> He hauls all his tile in it.



I am considering tiling some of it. Even adding solid surface counters.


----------



## marcomjl (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks real good and really useful. On the 2 x deck is that line-x or some kind of rubber coating on top?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks, It's epoxy paint it's something the factory does top and bottom.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Real nice flatbed set up Cole. Congratulations!

You should get plenty of years of service out of that rig. 

A friend of mine has this hitch, it would match all the aluminum you have.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Don't forget the truck nutz too Cole!!:laughing:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

We're still talking about that truck?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Oh, also get some chrome naked lady mudflaps too.


I do have those tattooed on me.:whistling


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

So is the decking pt? If so, what did they do to prevent the aluminum and pt from contacting?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Morning Wood said:


> So is the decking pt? If so, what did they do to prevent the aluminum and pt from contacting?


Shouldn't really be an issue with aluminum that thick. Maybe a tad of surface corrosion at the contact points, after which oxidation will increasingly limit any further interaction.


----------



## lavigne (Feb 4, 2011)

Cole82 said:


> It's the 6.0L
> 
> You guys are funny all worried about it and everything. You guys need to lighten up a little! If it sucks I will buy another one not a huge deal IMO.
> 
> ...


If it sucks, you should have bought the better one first.


----------



## scrapecc (May 11, 2009)

The 6.0 may be problematic, but I just payed 5500 for my 04. A at that price it won't matter if I do blow it up. I could still do a cummins swap and be money ahead.


----------

